# Con chán ăn, ngộ độc vì mẹ chăm cho uống vitamin D



## mai lan (29/6/18)

*Việc bổ sung vitamin D cho con không bị còi xương là rất cần thiết. Tuy vậy, việc bổ sung sai cách, quá mức lại dễ khiến trẻ ngộ độc mà cha mẹ không biết.*

_

_
_Bổ sung vitamin D cho trẻ cần có sự tư vấn của bác sĩ. Ảnh: TL_
​ *Con ngộ độc vì bổ sung quá liều*
Vào những ngày hè nóng nực, thấy con trai 8 tháng tuổi thường hay quấy khóc, nặng chỉ được hơn 8kg, chị Mai Thị Minh (Hà Nội) nghĩ do thiếu vitamin D nên con còi vậy. Chị tự ra quầy thuốc gần nhà mua vitamin D về cho con dùng. Ngày nào chị cũng đều đặn nhỏ cho con vào buổi sáng. Hôm nào chị không ở nhà lại dặn bà nội cháu bé uống vitamin D. Ngày nào cháu bé cũng được uống 3-4 giọt, liên tục gần 2 tháng.

Thời gian đầu bổ sung, cháu bé thay đổi hẳn, uống sữa ngoan hơn, ngủ ngon và sâu giấc hơn. Nghĩ mình đã tìm đúng “thuốc” nên ngoài cho con tắm nắng, mua các thực phẩm giàu vitamin, chị Minh tích cực cho con uống vitamin D. Chị mặc định rằng, dùng càng nhiều vitamin D càng tốt, vừa giúp con ngủ ngon, vừa lớn nhanh. Tuy nhiên, gần đây, con trai chị xuất hiện triệu chứng hay nôn trớ, biếng ăn trở lại, người lúc nào cũng mệt mỏi, đi tiểu thường xuyên, bị táo bón. Đưa con đi khám, làm các xét nghiệm, chị mới biết con bị triệu chứng của ngộ độc vitamin D do bổ sung thừa.

BS Lê Thị Hải - nguyên Giám đốc Trung tâm Tư vấn dinh dưỡng (Viện Dinh dưỡng Quốc gia) cho biết, vitamin D giữ vai trò hết sức quan trọng đối với sự phát triển của trẻ, tham gia vào quá trình hấp thu canxi, điều hòa việc tổng hợp và bài tiết nội tiết tố.

Khi chế độ ăn không cung cấp đầy đủ thì ngay cả những trẻ khỏe mạnh cũng bị thiếu vitamin cần phải bổ sung. Bởi các vitamin vốn có trong thực phẩm sẽ bị mất đi hay giảm trầm trọng trong một bữa ăn đầy đủ nhưng chất lượng thực phẩm không đảm bảo hoặc bảo quản, chế biến thực phẩm không tốt… Do đó, việc bổ sung vitamin D cho trẻ là cần thiết.

Nếu thiếu vitamin D trẻ rất dễ mắc bệnh còi xương, chậm lớn, sức đề kháng yếu. Tuy vậy, bổ sung một cách bừa bãi không theo chỉ dẫn của bác sỹ, lạm dụng vitamin lại dẫn đến tình trạng mắc một số bệnh do thừa vitamin. Vitamin D thừa sẽ tích lũy ở gan khiến gan làm việc quá tải. Khi thừa vitamin D, trẻ chán ăn, mệt mỏi, bị táo bón. Nếu kéo dài dễ bị sỏi thận, tiết niệu, vôi hóa mô mềm do tăng hấp thu canxi.

Theo BS Lê Thị Hải, sai lầm hay gặp nhất là các bà mẹ thường nghĩ vitamin D là thuốc bổ nên dùng nhiều cũng không sao. Song nếu trẻ ăn uống cân bằng, hợp lý, đầy đủ và tình trạng bình thường thì không cần bổ sung vitamin. Cách tốt nhất để bổ sung vitamin D cho trẻ đó là cho trẻ tắm nắng, dạo chơi bên ngoài nhiều hơn khi nắng nhẹ. Nếu các bậc phụ huynh quyết định cho con bổ sung vitamin và khoáng chất bằng thuốc cần chú ý dùng đúng chỉ định của bác sỹ để tránh biến chứng xấu do quá liều. Do vitamin D chỉ tan trong chất béo nên khi bổ sung vitamin D chế độ ăn cần đủ dầu và mỡ, nếu không việc uống vitamin D cũng không có hiệu quả.

*Xử lý khi ngộ độc vitamin D*
Trong trường hợp phát hiện dấu hiệu ngộ độc, BS Lê Thị Hải cho rằng, cần ngừng hết tất cả các loại vitamin D đang sử dụng bao gồm cả thức ăn có chứa nhiều vitamin D, uống nhiều nước. Trường hợp ngộ độc vitamin D cấp, được phát hiện ngay sau khi bệnh nhân vừa uống vitamin D liều cao, bác sỹ có thể tiến hành gây nôn, rửa dạ dày để ngăn chặn vitamin D tiếp tục hấp thu vào cơ thể. Trường hợp nghiêm trọng hơn buộc phải cho các bé truyền nước để thận đào thải bớt vitamin D ra ngoài hoặc sử dụng một vài loại thuốc tương tác.

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khuyến cáo, khi sử dụng vitamin D phải tùy theo độ tuổi, môi trường sinh sống…Chẳng hạn, cũng là trẻ 3 tuổi nhưng nếu ở thành phố quanh năm trong nhà, thiếu ánh nắng sẽ bổ sung vitamin có liều lượng khác với trẻ ở nông thôn, vùng biển tiếp xúc với ánh nắng nhiều hơn. Để xác định trẻ thiếu ít hay nhiều hoặc thừa vitamin D chỉ có đến bệnh viện mới biết được.

 Để tránh nguy hại khi bổ sung vitamin D nói riêng và các loại vitamin, khoáng chất nói chung, cha mẹ không nên tự ý khi chưa biết chính xác tình trạng bệnh của trẻ. Nên đến các trung tâm dinh dưỡng khám. Sau khi khám, có thể trẻ sẽ được kiểm tra nồng độ vitamin D, canxi… trong máu trước khi kê đơn cho trẻ. Trường hợp trẻ sử dụng liều cao vitamin D cần được tái khám trong thời gian nhất định.

Trường hợp trẻ có một trong các dấu hiệu sau nên đưa đi khám chuyên khoa dinh dưỡng: Trẻ hay quấy khóc, ngủ không yên giấc, hay giật mình, ra nhiều mồ hôi khi ngủ; Rụng tóc vùng sau gáy tạo thành hình vành khăn; Các biểu hiện ở xương: Thóp rộng, bờ thóp mềm, thóp rộng, có các bướu đỉnh, trán dô, đầu bẹp; Răng mọc chậm, trương lực cơ nhẽo, táo bón, biếng ăn; Chậm phát triển vận động (chậm biết lẫy, biết bò, đi, đứng...).

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

